# Sunterra Vanishes !!



## fnewman (Nov 28, 2007)

The Sunterra website has been re-routed to a new one : 
www.diamondresorts.com
I've only poked around a little bit but can already see some improvements (more information, for example).

In some ways I hate to see the Sunterra name go, but if it means progress...


----------



## AwayWeGo (Nov 28, 2007)

*Time To Break Out The Spray Paint ?*



fnewman said:


> In some ways I hate to see the Sunterra name go, but if it means progress...





-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Bill4728 (Nov 28, 2007)

To avoid duplicate threads, I'm closing this thread. Please direct any furture discussion to this  thread


----------

